# not happy



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

ps3 is fkd wont read the disc and comes up with the error code 80010514. seems from the ps3 forum that this is a common problem, down loaded the variety map pack earlier today as well. sony are replacing these without question apparently. thing is i'll lose all my saved data


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

If you can get the hard drive out and connect it to your PC you could take a Symantec Ghost backup of the entire drive then restore it onto the new PS3 when it arrives.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

to late now phil thanks anyway mate. being replaced tomorrow with a rebuilt one not new which i'm not happy about, but thats there policy:confused

dave


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

rockape said:


> to late now phil thanks anyway mate. being replaced tomorrow with a rebuilt one not new which i'm not happy about, but thats there policy:confused
> 
> dave


I know it hardly seems fair. Happened to me when my PSP broke!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

PhatPhil said:


> I know it hardly seems fair. Happened to me when my PSP broke!


Why not, I'm fairly certain MS and others all do the same.

If re manufactured to as good as new, so where is the issue.

Broken parts are replaced, damaged parts are replaced the HDD will be checked and wiped and it will be given new stickers.

I mean if your item is new (eg under a month or so) I'd also be miffed, but if they replaced every one that broke with a new one they would get more repeat failures as I guess the new ones are not tested like the repaired ones. That plus the items would cost a fortune new and be worthless second hand as the manufacturer would sell off the repaired ones cheap as.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Like you say depends how old it is. My PSP was only a couple of weeks old when the UMD drive stopped reading.


----------

